# Big Thank You to FE



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

Just wanted you to know tht the product that I ordered from you arrived safe & sound and extremely time efficient!! BTW, Thanks for the little surprise in the package!!:jol: :jol:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

LOL, thank you Beth.
Just wondering, did the little surprise, surprise you???


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Must be spiders?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

DeathTouch said:


> Must be spiders?


Sorry Bud, it was your underwear from IronStock '06!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I don’t think so buddy…They only have a shelf life of one year.


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

I guess that you'll just have to place an order and see for yourself. I'm not about to let the cat out of the bag.........

FE, gave me a good chuckle!!! Thanks.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Equiry minds want to know. Just tell me and I let your cat live. LOL


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

You better watch out, my cats are mighty mean!!! That "life on the farm is kinda laid back" stuff isn't exactly how it is..........


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Yea, but the cats are in the bag. So they can't be too mean. LOL. Now tell me what you got, or I will tell everyone about your camping trip. LOL


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

If it was anything like the little surprise I got from FE it's not something you want to show around!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I'm scared now. I should be having a package from FE arriving soon.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Uh OH!!


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

Be afraid, be very afraid.

I do NOT camp!! It's toooooo scary!!!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Maybe I should hold off buying anything from FE.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

It's been a while, I think you're due!!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

What should I buy?


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

You can buy me the spider webbing gun and I'll send you a pic of whatever the 'surprise' is


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

Aaah...I remember that "little surprise" when I got the Spazm I bought from FE...and it gave me more of startle than a chuckle. So thank you for that FE (and yes, that WAS sarcasm!)


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

LOL, nice to know that it is effective!! 

I did receive an e-mail from a customer last week thanking me for taking the time to write "thank you" on the receipt and that she almost wet her pants.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Jeff, You got a jump out of me with that dvd.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Well I just received a package from Jeff and about wet my pants as well. I thought my 6 year old son was gunna laugh himself sick. He thought momma being afraid was VERY funny. Soooo THANKS jeff for making my kids day. OOOh and I LOVE the costume. Thanks again.


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

YAY you bought a costume T!!! ok ok now I'm gonna have to get something else from Jeff yall are makin me wonder bout this surprise.... lol


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

ScareShack said:


> Jeff, You got a jump out of me with that dvd.


I did huh? Good!



turtle2778 said:


> Well I just received a package from Jeff and about wet my pants as well. I thought my 6 year old son was gunna laugh himself sick. He thought momma being afraid was VERY funny. Soooo THANKS jeff for making my kids day. OOOh and I LOVE the costume. Thanks again.


This just makes me :devil:. I may not be doing a haunt this year, but I can still get a scare here and there!!!


----------



## Mazz (Jun 24, 2007)

Jeff got me too!!! Son of a gun.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Mazz said:


> Jeff got me too!!! Son of a gun.


LOL Maz, if I remember right, I don't think you said "Son of a Gun"!? ROTFLMAO


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

That Jeff guy got me with a little surprise too... my kids were wondering what the heck I shrieked and started using my sailor-speak for.


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

Waaaay too fun, FE. The personal touch makes it all worthwhile and people willing to shop again with you!!! Funny how a bunch of Halloween specialists behave when the tables are turned!!! :jol:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Glad you enjoyed it Beth.


----------

